# Torrevieja????



## Buyleode (Mar 4, 2016)

Can anyone advise me on areas and urbanisations to avoid when I am buying in Costa blanca. Any help would be appteciated. I'm probably looking for a 2+ bedroom town house. Thanks in advance


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buyleode said:


> Can anyone advise me on areas and urbanisations to avoid when I am buying in Costa blanca. Any help would be appteciated. I'm probably looking for a 2+ bedroom town house. Thanks in advance


Have you thought about renting for a few months first to get a feel for the areas??? Buying can be so final lol


Jo xxx


----------



## Buyleode (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Jo . thanks for the reply. Yes I have considered that so I would welcome any suggestions on good areas


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well everyones definition of "good" is different. We have got one or two regular posters who live in that area and may offer some help - although its an hour later in Spain, so they may well be tucked up in bed - or out on the town??!!! But I'm sure they'll have some opinions to share

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been working............ not finished yet!

Buyleode - have you seen this? If you're thinking of Torrevieja you might want to read it!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1002162-poorest-town-spain.html


----------



## Buyleode (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Does not make nice reading. Thanks again


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Trrevieja has highlights and lowlights... I always struggle to understand when people ask "i am moving to spain, where do you think I should live?" 

The truth is that you should find the area that makes you feel at home and move there. As jojo said everyones version of ideal is different because we all have our own likes and dislikes.. 

To give you some areas to try why dont you start by saying what you are looking for in your new life in spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Trrevieja has highlights and lowlights... I always struggle to understand when people ask "i am moving to spain, where do you think I should live?"
> 
> *The truth is that you should find the area that makes you feel at home and move there.* As jojo said everyones version of ideal is different because we all have our own likes and dislikes..
> 
> To give you some areas to try why dont you start by saying what you are looking for in your new life in spain?


Oh so true  

We didn't move to Spain - we moved to Jávea. If Jávea had been in Greece, we'd have moved there, if it was in France, we'd be in France..............


I'm glad it's in Spain though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So what are you looking for and what don't you want? And why Torrevieja? 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi - we live on the outskirts of Torrevieja, and have lived in 3 locations in 4 years. We rent long term.

As others have suggested, I think you would do well to rent somewhere for 6 months whilst you get a feel for Torrevieja/Costa Blanca. In the urb that we live in now, I think you can get a 2-bed townhouse for approx 400 euros per month.

The town of Torrevieja itself is very congested with traffic, but the outskirts (which are mainly occupied by expats from various countries) are much quieter.

We are in Punta Prima and it could be a good place for you to look if you don't speak Spanish. Almost everybody speaks at least some English.

I see you're Irish, so you might like to take a look at Cabo Roig, which has a lot of Irish expats. It depends on what you want of course, that's why it's good to rent first.

The only things I can say about places to avoid, is that, broadly speaking, the further away from the coast you go, the quieter it is in winter. Also, if you haven't got a car, you might struggle to get around.

Hope I've helped a little.


----------



## Buyleode (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks so much that has been really useful. I think I will take ur advice to tent first


----------

